# Bodacious Burnt Ends and a Bigass Boston Butt



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

About to hit the smoker right now!

*A 9.5# bone-in Boston Butt and two 3# Chuckies*



*Meat Meets Marinade and Rub*



*Rubbed, Wrapped, Chilled and Rubbed Again]/b]

*


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I'm just pulling out of North Carolina be there tonight for a taste ha ha


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ok, now you did it. i'm going to the store for a couple chucks. friend works at Zach's spices and he got me 5 lbs of their rub. good time to try it out.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Second layer of rub applied to Butt and ready to hit the smoker.
Chuckies drained and ready.*









*Five hours in, just spritzed with a 50/50 Apple/Pineapple juice blend.*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> ok, now you did it. i'm going to the store for a couple chucks. friend works at Zach's spices and he got me 5 lbs of their rub. good time to try it out.


Aww heck, I've gone and done it now. :thumbsup:

Let me post my recipe for ya.



> *Rub*
> 1.5C Brown Sugar
> 1C Seasoned salt
> 3/4C Paprika
> ...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Chuckies are out of the smoker and resting, here shortly I'll cube, sauce and finish them.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The Chucks hit 190' about 1300.
I removed them and let'em rest for a little over an hour.
Then I cubed, sauced and returned them to smoker to finish.



> I add a generous amount of rub, approx 5T +/-.
> Then a very generous amount of your favorite BBQ sauce.
> And lastly, add approx 1C of your favorite Cola, I'll be using Cherry Dr. Pepper.
> Mix well to cover meat thoroughly.
> Wrap pan tightly with aluminum foil, and then back into the smoker for a few hours until they glaze over really well and are melt in your mouth tender.










*Money shot in a few hours. Thumbs Up*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Everything about this Butt came together like clock work.

1700hrs = 12hrs = 190'-191' = Butter tender

Resting now


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Done!

I stood there with a toothpick, shoving pieces into my mouth, then I remembered I needed to share with my family.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Pure Pulled Pork Nirvana*



*The Money Shot*


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! Now you can't beat that!!!!!!!! Absolutely Beautiful!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

